# qtjava.zip - missing



## nemesiscro (10. Dez 2008)

hi @ll

so, musste meine Kiste neu aufsetzen (Festplatte war defekt), ist ja eigentlich kein Problem. Hab mir also auch den aktuellen Eclipse runtergeladen, den alten Workspace auf die neue Fesplatte geladen und joa - "läuft eigentlich". Sämtlicher Code und Einstellungen sind noch vorhanden, welche im alten Workspace vorgenommen wurden.

Alles sit ok, bis auf dass bei jedem Projekt nun plötzlich ein rotes Kreuz (was einen Fehler anzeigt) leigt. Ich suche also im Java Build Path in den Eigenschaften (der Code sollte überall richtig sein) und siehe da - überall fehlt die qtjava.zip des JREs 1.6.0_07, welches bei mir auch als default eingestellt ist (wie auch auf der alten Festplatte). Hab die jre auch versucht neu einzubinden als auch neu zu installieren - nix.

Hab nun in der CMD (ich arbeite unter Vista Home Premium) java -version eingegeben und war leicht verwirrt - "java version 1.6.0_11+ :-S

kann mir nun jemand sagen was ich tun soll? bin total verloren gerade :-(


mfg neme


----------



## byte (10. Dez 2008)

QTJava ist die Java-Bibliothek von Quicktime. Installier doch mal Quicktime und guck, was dann passiert.


----------



## NemesisCro (10. Dez 2008)

joa, der Fehler bleibt bestehn.

Aber wird es nicht eher daran liegen,d ass ich anscheinend ein anderes jre installiert habe? :-S Bin totaler n00b in solchen Sachen ^^



mfg neme


----------



## maki (10. Dez 2008)

Wirf doch die qt.jar aus dem classpath, am besten die Umgebungsvariable CLASSPATH löschen, QT ist da ziemlich "frech" und legt ihn einfach so an.


----------



## NemesisCro (10. Dez 2008)

ööö...und wie mach ich das? ^^ wie gesagt, absoluter DAU in dem Kontext ^^

Bei mir läufts gut solange Eclipse einwandfrei funzt ^^

Sorry, ich weiss ich bin ein n00b ^^


mfg neme


----------



## maki (10. Dez 2008)

Sorry, weiss nicht mehr wo man die Umgebungsvariablen unter Vista setzt, nutze jetzt Ubuntu (und manchmal werde ich noch zu XP gezwungen)


----------



## NemesisCro (10. Dez 2008)

Aber liegt es wirklich nicht an der anderen JRE? :-S

Eben, wie gesagt, ich finde es irgendwie komisch, dass ich laut Konsole (CMD) :
java version "1.6.0_11"
habe, obwohl ich heute Morgen die alte JRE "1.6.0_07" installiert habe :-/

Wie kann ich bei einem Projekt eine andere JRE einbinden? Bzw. wo liegen diese im Directory?


mfg neme


----------



## Guest (10. Dez 2008)

ps. unter Prorgamme/Java habe ich nur 
jre1.6.0
jre.6.0_07
jre6
Ordner drin, obwohl es mir das obige in der Konsole anzeigt :-S

"*ç%& Vista...


mfg neme


----------



## Gast (30. Dez 2008)

Hatte das selbe Problem.. falls Du es nicht lösen konntest, ich habs so gelöst:

Window -> Preferences -> Java -> Installed JREs, dann hab ich search.. unter "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java" gemacht, der hat mir dann alle JRE's importiert und hab dann das jre6 als Standard genommen. So hats mir jedenfalls alle Fehler wieder korrigiert und ich kann alle Programme wieder laufen lassen...


----------



## Darktemp (7. Dez 2010)

Hi,
hatte das selbe Problem und den Eintrag aus dem Classpath zu werfen hat funktioniert.
Allerdings muss man den Eintrag in "Window>Preferences>Java>installed JREs" entfernen und neu anlegen, damit dort der geänderte Classpath übernommen wird.

Nur als Zusammenfassung, falls das jemand, wie ich, über Google findet.

Gruß Darktemp


----------

